# PB Flattie Mosquito Lake.



## doegirl (Feb 24, 2005)

Caught this one earlier tonight. Did not get a length or weight. If you want to guess, I'm 5'4" and fish is up against my body. Let her go to fight another day...







Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I727 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## sonar (Mar 20, 2005)

WOW!!! That's a damned BIG fish!!!! I'll bet that would be ,if not,,, the lake record???,,it has to be a real close,,"second" biggest cat from there!! Too bad,,you couldn't get a measure & what lb.test line were you using,,,anchor rope??? That had to be a fish/fight you won't EVER,,forget!!!! GREAT CATCH,,doegirl!!! That fish is worth talki'n about,,details??? pls... ----->>>>>sonar<<<<<-----


----------



## doegirl (Feb 24, 2005)

sonar said:


> WOW!!! That's a damned BIG fish!!!! I'll bet that would be ,if not,,, the lake record???,,it has to be a real close,,"second" biggest cat from there!! Too bad,,you couldn't get a measure & what lb.test line were you using,,,anchor rope??? That had to be a fish/fight you won't EVER,,forget!!!! GREAT CATCH,,doegirl!!! That fish is worth talki'n about,,details??? pls... ----->>>>>sonar
> 65lb braid. 30lb leader. The 7/0 kahle hook was almost too small. I heard many say that big flats dont fight, but this one took 20 minutes to get in. She was running and working the rod all the down to the butt. I feared for the rod, a medium action surf stick, a few times. Luckily the drag worked perfectly.


----------



## MadMac (May 2, 2005)

What a great fish. Congratulations.


----------



## buckzye11 (Jul 16, 2009)

Awesome! i like your tag line..... bet your hands don't go that far apart to tell about this one


----------



## sixate (Aug 20, 2012)

Awesome fish! I caught one very similar a couple months ago at Mosquito, too. Congrats on the catch.


----------



## barf (May 10, 2009)

not too much to say about that except, WOW!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## promag (Aug 21, 2011)

Meowzaa

promag


----------



## greendragon (Sep 20, 2007)

WOW that is biiiigggg. How long to get it to the boat. Nice job.


----------



## Jigging Jim (Apr 3, 2010)

Frankenfish! Congratulations!


----------



## B Ron 11 (Jul 14, 2012)

They need to ban small kids from swimming in that lake. lol.


----------



## Dandrews (Oct 10, 2010)

Holy Cow!!


----------



## mishmosh (Jul 22, 2007)

Fish of a lifetime for most. Congrats!


----------



## Lawman60 (May 17, 2010)

In the words of the late but great, Roger Miller; *"Atta boy, girl!!"* I've fished for flathead at Mosquito for over 30 years, and by the looks of your photo, you have one of the largest I've ever seen! 
Not to start a "weight debate" I would have to guess that big girl to go over #50 any day, all day! Maybe way over #50. No matter what she weighed, congratulations on a fish of a lifetime!


----------



## acklac7 (May 31, 2004)

Awesome Flatty:B


----------



## MuskieJim (Apr 11, 2007)

That is what my circle of fishing friends calls a baby-eater. What a big fish! It's head is huge. Congrats!


----------



## Shortdrift (Apr 5, 2004)

I'd say 50+ pounds. Thanks for sharing. 
Here is a 55 for comparison.


----------



## Flathead76 (May 2, 2010)

Careful shortdrift you might throw out something. Nice fish!


----------



## Khersh88 (Aug 20, 2011)

Nice one. Hes 50+ for sure look at his head. Awesome. Ha ha can relate to rod possibly breaking ha ha good job. I had one on like that earlier in the year that broke 80# power pro. Not snagged not at the knot but straight broke my line. Got to feel him for about 15 seconds ha ha. Good stuff


----------



## Buick Riviera (Jul 15, 2007)

Nice fish. Congratulations.

Buick


----------



## Erieangler51 (Sep 24, 2012)

Very nice fish congrats. My biggest was a 35 lb out of pool 4 of the Mississippi River in red wing ,Mn and that makes mine look like A baby.


----------



## Kdogg (Apr 18, 2007)

outstanding catch for sure and kudos on the release. Always makes me feel good to know the good genetics is still being passed on.:B


----------



## doegirl (Feb 24, 2005)

Thanks guys for the kind words. I couldn't possibly kill a fish like that. She is a true trophy and I'll probably never catch anything of that caliber again. Out of respect more than anything else did I let her go.
Now I know why the walleye and crappie fishing really starts to suck on Mosquito in the summer

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I727 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Fisherman 3234 (Sep 8, 2008)

Simply an AWESOME CATCH!!!!! Congratulations!!!!


----------

